# gesty sok



## Emisiulek

Witajcie

Jak powiedziec po angielsku gesty sok? chodzi mi o typ soku, ktory mozna rozcienczyc woda, w Polsce jest to np. Paola, czesto tez pije sie z piwem dla zmniejszenia gorzkiego smaku. Nie za bardzo wiem czy np slowka: thick or dense, bylyby tutaj poprawne. Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz 


Pozdrowienia,
Emi


----------



## dreamlike

Jedyne znane mi określenie na tego typu soki to "soki do rozcieńczania" albo "soki do rozrabiania", i nie są one bynajmniej po tym procesie gorzkie, a bardzo słodkie, gdy zrobimy to w nieodpowiednich proporcjach. Nie wiem więc czy mówimy o tym samym. 

Może _diluted juices? _


----------



## perevoditel

Może _concentrated juice_​?


----------



## Emisiulek

Z tym gorzkim smakiem to chodzilo mi o piwo - ten sok zmniejsza jego gorzki smak. Musialam wyrazic sie troche niejasno - sorry dzieki za podpowiedzi


----------



## Baltic Sea

How about "thick juice"?


----------



## Baltic Sea

Sorry, it has already been suggested.


----------



## Rusak963

Emisiulek said:


> Witajcie
> 
> Jak powiedziec po angielsku gesty sok? chodzi mi o typ soku, ktory mozna rozcienczyc woda, w Polsce jest to np. Paola, czesto tez pije sie z piwem dla zmniejszenia gorzkiego smaku. Nie za bardzo wiem czy np slowka: thick or dense, bylyby tutaj poprawne. Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz
> 
> 
> Pozdrowienia,
> Emi



Wydaje mi się, że chodzi ci o syrop, więc użyłbym po prostu słowa "syrup".


----------



## LilianaB

No, syrup is something that is first of all associated with pancakes - maple syrup.


----------



## NotNow

LilianaB said:


> No, syrup is something that is first of all associated with pancakes - maple syrup.



This isn't true at all.  Syrup is a good option.


----------



## LilianaB

Are you saying syrup is juice? In a sense it is juice but not concentrated fruit juice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrup


----------



## Rusak963

"Technically and scientifically, the term syrup is also employed to denote viscous, generally residual, liquids, containing substances other than sugars in solution." Doesn't this prove my point? I guess syrup is what you call concentrated juice: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruit_syrup.


----------



## dreamlike

It certainly does, Rusak. I can understand the rationale behind calling it "syrup"


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rusak963 said:


> "Technically and scientifically, the term syrup is also employed to denote viscous, generally residual, liquids, containing substances other than sugars in solution." Doesn't this prove my point? I guess syrup is what you call concentrated juice: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruit_syrup.



There is also another kind of concentrated juice, usually orange juice, which resembles pulp, and can't be called syrup, mostly because of low sugar contents and high contents of fruit pulp.


----------



## LilianaB

If you ask for _syrup_ in an American store or restaurant you will get _maple syrup_ -- for pancakes.


----------



## dreamlike

A u nas w Nu Jorku...


----------



## LilianaB

Anywhere in the US. I don't know what you will get in Britain, I never bought syrup there, or in Australia. I don't even think there is anything the OP describes in American stores, unless perhaps imported. You could buy concentrated juice -- it is usually frozen and you mix the whole thing with water to create twice as much, or three times as much of juice.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, most likely you're right.


----------



## Szkot

Tesco, a British supermarket chain, uses syrup as its translation for imported Polish syropy, and offers a Caribbean product called 'Pure Bulk Strawberry Syrup'.   The essential thing is that both have large amounts of sugar, unlike concentrate.


----------



## LilianaB

I found something called Fruit Juice Syrup on the internet from 1967 produced in Alabama. So maybe there was really something like that, but you would have to use the whole name, not just syrup. 
* I am sorry, it might not have been from 1967, but more contemporary -- the number referred to something else. I was reading it too fast. This is something the main ingredient of which is sugar -- high fructose syrups. It is not juice really, but something made from sugar and fruits.


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> If you ask for _syrup_ in an American store or restaurant you will get _maple syrup_ -- for pancakes.


I just happen to be in New Jersey and wanted to buy syrup today and I didn't get maple syrup for pancakes. Your theory, Liliana, yet again, is shaky.


----------



## LilianaB

You must have been in a Polish store.


----------



## majlo

It's funny how you know everything about American stores and everything about my shopping. It _wasn't _​a Polish store.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

From the midwest USA, maple syrup would be the first to come to mind.  But many sweet flavors are available as syrups; from berries to chocolate.  Molasses is usually in syrup form, as is sorghum (more popular in southern USA).  Karo syrup is frequently used in baking/cooking instead of sugar.  There are also some medicinal syrups, syrup of ipecac (to induce vomiting) comes to mind.

Ak


----------

